# Just won an enlarger...



## terri (Oct 28, 2004)

Looks to be a very good deal.   I think the reason bidding was low is because of the "buyer picks up" clause - no shipping.   My husband prefers it this way, and actually emailed the seller to make sure it would be set up and test-able in her studio before we drive away with it.   It means a trip from Atlanta to Memphis to check it out, but....for now I am guardedly optimistic.    :cheer: 

Here's my (potential)  new baby:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=3847696795&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 28, 2004)

Your E-bay name is handsomebrut?


----------



## Corry (Oct 28, 2004)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Your E-bay name is handsomebrut?



I was just gonna say that!!!  That's great!  Though I'm guessing that's the hubbie's Ebay name, right?


----------



## terri (Oct 28, 2004)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Your E-bay name is handsomebrut?



Isn't it stupid???    :LOL:   He worked really hard to think of an obnoxious-sounding name for ebay....he doesn't really like ebay.       ...the "brut" is a play on our appreciation of wine/champagne, of course.   I told him it sounds like he's some hafalutin' metrosexual type, you know?   Cause he's like one step away from being a good ol' boy, so this tag just couldn't be more "off".   

He's weird, what can I say?   :mrgreen: 

Now...about that enlarger....sheesh, I ask you people for opinions on the damn prize, and this is all I get?


----------



## Karalee (Oct 28, 2004)

I hope it works!

Thats low price for that kind of enlarger?


----------



## terri (Oct 28, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> I hope it works!
> 
> Thats low price for that kind of enlarger?



Well, it's supposed to be set up and ready for us to play with.   We won't get too much heartburn if we have to drive away without it, but it IS a 5 hour drive from our house to Memphis.   Better that than having it arrive with a problem at our doorstep.


----------



## Karalee (Oct 28, 2004)

Yeah at least you can KNOW its going to work! Id rather drive 5 hours then be $500 out :-?


----------



## oriecat (Oct 28, 2004)

Awesome, terri!!


----------



## Ambrosia (Oct 29, 2004)

great deal!  i have one just like it, and it cost me twice as much (i got 3 lenses, 3 negative carriers, and various other parts with it, too, though).


Nice!


----------



## toxic_stars (Nov 27, 2004)

iv used that same enlarger in a color darkroom,  its a very nice peice to have.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 27, 2004)

The Chromega is OK. I have used one. The lenses - hmm. They might be the good (expensive) ones or they might be the cheap and cheerful ones. Both manufacturers do both. I get confused with the names - componon, comparon, componar et al. They all mean something different.
You will also need to strip and clean the enlarger before use and make sure the head, neg plate and baseboard are all parallel. You can get target negs to do this. 
Otherwise I think you have a bargain and it's well worth the drive.


----------



## ksmattfish (Nov 27, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I get confused with the names - componon, comparon, componar et al. They all mean something different.



Componar = 4 element lens 
Comparon = 5 element lens
Componon = 6 element lens


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 27, 2004)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, mate. Personally I always use EL-Nikkor (Minolta used to do a good one too)


----------



## terri (Nov 27, 2004)

I have an El-Nikkor 85 mm 5.6 as well....it's got a chrome body and not only looks fab,    but is in freaking pristine condition!!   

I can't wait to start playing with this enlarger.  It's a beastly thing, but after some thorough cleanup, looks like it's going to work like a champ.      Everything moves smoothly, effortlessly, on it, and I love the old-style functionality.   That and the lenses, I'm very satisfied I didn't overpay.   

We strung up a couple lights today, using the same copper-pipe frame my hubby built for the art festival shows that held the backdrop for framed photos....I'm happy to be able get double-duty out of it.     

Getting closer.....


----------

